# Dirk Nestler ist heute ab 19 Uhr live für Euch im Chat!



## Toni_1962 (20. April 2020)

Nachfrage:
Ich war plötzlich Teilnehmer inm Raum ohne meinen bewußten Eintritt und bin dann irgendwann mal abgemeldet worden.
Habe ich mich zufällig verklickt oder aber wurde ich hineingetragen?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (20. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nachfrage:
> Ich war plötzlich Teilnehmer inm Raum ohne meinen bewußten Eintritt und bin dann irgendwann mal abgemeldet worden.
> Habe ich mich zufällig verklickt oder aber wurde ich hineingetragen?



Ich hab Nutzer, die gerade online waren zum Chat eingeladen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. April 2020)

.. aber nicht die Entscheidung gelassen, selbst dem chat beizutreten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2020)

Toni das war doch OK.
Ich hab um die Zeit hinter meine Augen geguckt


----------



## Angler2097 (21. April 2020)

Der arme Toni hat sicher schon massiv Panik gehabt. Virus auf der Anglerboard Seite?


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2020)

Die Quarantäne- und Abstandsregelungen unter Meidung sozialer Kontakte wurden in diesem Chat erfolgreich umgesetzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Der arme Toni hat sicher schon massiv Panik gehabt. Virus auf der Anglerboard Seite?



Ja, die Rebecca war schon ganz schön nahe.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (21. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, die Rebecca war schon ganz schön nahe.


 Ich wär noch näher gewesen, wenn du‘s dir bei uns im Chat gemütlich gemacht hättest


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. April 2020)

das nächste mal


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. April 2020)

Erstmal Danke an Rebecca  für die Zusammenfassung der Chatbefragung, hier konnten auch Leute noch die einzelnen Fragen entsprechend nachlesen wo keine Zeit hatten.


Frag ans Team @Rebecca Hoffmann + @Georg Baumann

Ist in der Richtung Chat mit Profis eigentlich noch mehr geplant?
Ich meine dahingehend Richtung Themenschwerpunkte wie Karpfenfischen, Friedfisch, Deadbait etc.
Auch die Frage an dich lieber Georg, wäre das nicht auch mal etwas für dich ?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (22. April 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an Rebecca  für die Zusammenfassung der Chatbefragung, hier konnten auch Leute noch die einzelnen Fragen entsprechend nachlesen wo keine Zeit hatten.
> 
> 
> Frag ans Team @Rebecca Hoffmann + @Georg Baumann
> ...



Der Dank geht an @Christian.Siegler. Er hat für euch den Chat noch einmal aufbereitet. 
Das wird es übrigens auch immer bei unseren nächsten Chats geben. Dann könnt ihr noch einmal in Ruhe nachlesen. 

Also ja, im Rahmen unseres Catch more Fish Projektes sind in Zukunft noch weitere Chats geplant. Da sind wir gerade in den Verhandlungen, welcher Angler euch als nächstes Rede und Antwort steht. Datum und Schwerpunkt stehen noch nicht fest. Wenn ihr Wünsche zu einem bestimmten Themenschwerpunkt habt, dann immer raus damit und wir sehen, was wir tun können. 

Georg kriegen wir mit Sicherheit auch mal im Chat unter. Wenn der schwerbeschäftigte Herr denn mal Zeit hat.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. April 2020)

Besten Dank auch nochmal an @Christian.Siegler für die Aufarbeitung der gestellten Fragen mit den zugehörigen Antworten. 

Ich denke in der R&R gibt es sicher den ein oder anderen Autor der sich hier mit einbringen könnte. Aktuell wäre ja auch Vincent kluwe-yorck Mitglied im Forum auch hier könnte man nachfragen ob Interesse besteht für eine Stunde den Chat zu eröffnen. 
Da finden sich sicherlich ein paar Leute wo sich bereiterklären sich den Fragen zu stellen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. April 2020)

Gute Idee eigentlich. Werden wir mal in der Redaktionsrunde besprechen...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. April 2020)

Es muss ja sicherlich nicht wöchentlich sein, ich denke das einmal im Monat als ne Art Event sicher ne super Sache wäre. 

Find eure Idee mit den Chat auf jedenfall ne schöne Sache.


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. April 2020)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt. Wir sammeln damit gerade erste Erfahrungen, ein schönes Format, finde ich. Erstmal planen wir, einmal im Monat so einen Chat durchzuführen.


----------



## rippi (23. April 2020)

Könnt ihr einen Chat mit dem bekannten Angler Marten Lanciny machen. Meine Fragen wären die gleichen, wie bei Dirk Nestler.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr einen Chat mit dem bekannten Angler Marten Lanciny machen. Meine Fragen wären die gleichen, wie bei Dirk Nestler.



Ist auch ne gute Idee! Würde ich sehr gerne machen. Bei ihm klappt das mit dem Singen mit Sicherheit auch besser als bei Dirk...
@rippi Du hast nicht zufälligerweise seine Telefonnummer oder eine Mail-Adresse?


----------

